# Fahrradjacke für den Alltag



## brmpfl (24. August 2006)

Hai,

ich suche eine Fahrradjacke für den normalen Fahrrad-Alltagsgebrauch.
D.h. keine spezielle Radsportjacke, sondern eher eine Jacke, mit der man eben zur Arbeit fährt (radelt), in der Stadt rumläuft, ...dabei auch mal vor einem kurzen Regenschauer schützt, möglichst atmungsaktiv ist, ...

Vorgestellt habe ich mir, dass die Ärmel abnehmbar sein sollten, die Jacke ein herausnehmbares Innenfutter hat (ggf. auch einzeln zu tragen) und eine Kapuze dabei ist.

Habt Ihr Erfahrungen mit solchen Jacken?
Könnt Ihr eine empfehlen oder von bestimmten Modellen abraten?


Hajo


----------



## decay (24. August 2006)

Also ich würde Dir da zu einer guten Softshell raten. Mammut Ultimate Jacket ist super, etwas teuer dafuer sieht sie in schwarz gar nicht nach Funktionsjacke aus. Hat aber leider keine abnehmbaren Ärmel, also Ausschluss. Gore bietet eine ähnliche Softshell mit abnehmbaren Ärmeln an. Regen ist so ne Sache, leichten Regen können sie noch ab, bei einem richtig heftigen Schauer wird die Softshell natürlich nass. Atmungsaktivität ist bei Softshell dafür klasse und meine alte hat z.B. schon Windstopper drin, das ist bis auf kalte Wintertage und heisse Sommertage beinahe eine Ganzjahresjacke.
Ne Doppeljacke würde ich Dir nicht empfehlen, sind normalerweise zu warm und in der Kombination mit abnehmbaren Ärmeln auch afaik gar nicht erhältlich.

Ah, was sehen meine feuchten Augen:
Softshell von Mammut mit abnehmbaren Ärmeln
Von Gore schauen die Vision II und die Function II ganz ok aus, haben allerdings auch keine Kapuze.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guhl (28. August 2006)

ich hab sowohl softshell von vaude als auch ne wasserdichte funktionsjacke (doppeljacke) von northface. ich bevorzuge bei regenwetter die northface-jacke, da diese im gegensatz zur softshell wirklich wasserdicht ist. wenn es zudem eine alltagsjacke sein soll, wirst du möglicherweise auch das bedürfnis nach einer kapuze verspüren - gibts mittlerweile auch bei den softshells, aber noch nicht so oft. ich bin froh beides zu haben - da kann man bedarfsabhängig entscheiden.


----------



## ralf321 (29. August 2006)

decay schrieb:
			
		

> Ah, was sehen meine feuchten Augen:
> Softshell von Mammut mit abnehmbaren Ärmeln
> 
> Von Gore schauen die Vision II und die Function II ganz ok aus, haben allerdings auch keine Kapuze.



Bin auch gerade kurz davor mir eine GORE zu holen.
Eine von den beiden wird es weis nur noch nicht welche Vision II oder die Function II .

Die Mammut Softshell schaut gut aus nur ahbe ich sie noch niergends zum Probieren gesehen.


----------



## Deleted 25931 (29. August 2006)

ich habe die raceface hoodlum jacke. 
trage sie immer und überall. ist so´n softshell-dingens. im winter warm,wasserdicht,anmungsaktiv und bequem. mal abgesehen vom sommer immer sehr gut zu tragen das teil....

gruß


----------



## xbeam (31. August 2006)

ralf321 schrieb:
			
		

> Bin auch gerade kurz davor mir eine GORE zu holen.
> Eine von den beiden wird es weis nur noch nicht welche Vision II oder die Function II .
> 
> Die Mammut Softshell schaut gut aus nur ahbe ich sie noch niergends zum Probieren gesehen.



Die Function II ist bei boc24 im Angebot!

Gruß xbeam


----------



## deineLakaien (1. September 2006)

Hab seit 8 Jahren von Gore ne Jacke (Activent?) ähnlich wie Function II, nur ohne abknöpfbare Ärmel. Wahrscheinlich der Vorgänger der oxygen. 

Bin heute noch supersuperzufrieden damit!!

Begleitet mich das ganze Jahr hindurch (4kkm/a, ausgleichssport, 2-3 die woche 20-50km). Im sommer als regenjacke, im winter auch klasse weil winddicht, und mit 2-3 teilen funktionswäsche dann bei -10 noch warm genug. Oder eben auf längeren sachen. 
schön eng geschnitten, da flattert nix. klettverschluß zur weitenanpassung an den ärmeln sorgen dafür, dass im winter die kälte draußen bleibt(verlottert nicht so schnell wie gummizug). verlängerte rückenpartie. war damit skifahren. hab se meinem besten freund aufgedrängt, der damit schlicht glücklich ist. 
in blau vielleicht zu auffällig, aber gores grau hat ja auch was. mein bester und haltbarster Fahrrradklamottenkauf ever. nach sturz und zwei kleinen löchern an den ellenbogen musste sie innerhalb kürzester zeit mit zwei so aufklebeflicken repariert werden damit se wieder einsatzbereit ist.   
nein ich bekomme kein geld von der firma dafür.


----------

